# No rest, no breaks. Just bs.



## dope (Aug 31, 2016)

Hey.

I'm writing this when I should be studying, but it really doesn't matter since this will take 5 minutes, and I'll be right back to studying after this so it's fine.
I just realized that since getting DP, my mind hasn't had a rest. I got it at the end of last summer, and since then it has been...eventful. For the first months into having DP, I was puzzled, confused and scared as to what I had, so I mostly spent my days at home instead of going outside and enjoying life, diving deep into DP, depression and anxiety, so, no actual rest there.
Soon, there came September, and school started up again. I wasn't happy, even though I knew what I had at that point (thanks google). Again, there came the torture of studying shit that I don't give a damn about, and other miscellaneous bullshit that school offers.
At that time I honestly thought it would be good for me, since it would obey me to speak to people and be active (ie it would take my mind out of DP), but I was wrong. Turns out that being stuck 8 hours a day in a classroom (with people you can't stand, might I add) doesn't help when you have something like this happening to you. Surprising, right?
Along with school, I also had various other things happening to me that were very damaging, and triggered my anxiety a lot. And here we are, almost summer again. And only now I'm realizing how little rest my mind has had, like at all.
I want to make this summer a summer where my head is able to have a break. Even though my life has been surrounded by DP, and even though I dwell a lot in DP, I didn't actually do anything to heal it.
I want my brain to have a rest from all the shenanigans that have been happening to me, and just go slow. I want to go outside more, I want to get my head out of social media. I'm not spending all day in my computer as I always do, and I'm going to try to just...chill. With no worries.
I really feel like all of these stuff play a major part in my DP...maybe that's just me.

That's all I wanted to say. Tell me about your opinions.


----------



## Nuno (May 8, 2017)

Hey ,

I kinda relacionate with you since i have Dp i cant have a minute of resting without being freaked out!
Did you tried getting some medical help ?
Trust me you got go outside and try to have a good time , it kinda works for me .

Your sympthos are purely normal from a "dp suffer".
Text me any time if you want to have anyone to speak and relieve some of your stress !


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

It's kinda ironic, your brain wants a break/needs a break to recover, yet it causes anxiety which causes the brain to be on overdrive, giving no chance for it to have a break. Personally this is why I think medication sometimes is invaluable, if you can find one that works for you, it can really give the brain a chance to come down from that state and chill..


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

dope said:


> Hey.
> 
> I'm writing this when I should be studying, but it really doesn't matter since this will take 5 minutes, and I'll be right back to studying after this so it's fine.
> I just realized that since getting DP, my mind hasn't had a rest. I got it at the end of last summer, and since then it has been...eventful. For the first months into having DP, I was puzzled, confused and scared as to what I had, so I mostly spent my days at home instead of going outside and enjoying life, diving deep into DP, depression and anxiety, so, no actual rest there.
> ...


What you are trying to say is you need to seriously slow down and DESTRESS!!!

Even very subtle stress is bad for this condition...

Toxic people and toxic situations (i.e. stress) make this condition a thousand times worse...

Take up a hobby that fascinates you and engages your mind (anything you get bored with easily is useless)

The other thing to do if you can is sleep more....I find extra sleep invaluable when I do manage to sleep...I have really bad insomnia so when my mind does decide it wants to close down I hit my bed ASAP and dont fight it no matter what time of day it is...


----------



## dope (Aug 31, 2016)

eddy1886 said:


> What you are trying to say is you need to seriously slow down and DESTRESS!!!
> 
> Even very subtle stress is bad for this condition...
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tips! I will try to destress, but school man.


----------



## Psychostein (Nov 3, 2016)

stress and depersonalisation are best-friends, they love to work together. I have heard they even netflix and chill at night times.

im only kidding... 


what I would recommend is *exercising* as it reduces a lot of stress 
drink two-three cups of *chamomile tea* per day as it is relaxing 
remember not to procrastinate too much whilst you are studying as this will add more stress and pressure
keep a balanced out diet, avoid carbs and sugar if you can
listen to up-lifting music
pick up new hobbies and interests

Psychostien


----------



## dope (Aug 31, 2016)

CK1 said:


> It's kinda ironic, your brain wants a break/needs a break to recover, yet it causes anxiety which causes the brain to be on overdrive, giving no chance for it to have a break. Personally this is why I think medication sometimes is invaluable, if you can find one that works for you, it can really give the brain a chance to come down from that state and chill..





Psychostein said:


> stress and depersonalisation are best-friends, they love to work together. I have heard they even netflix and chill at night times.
> 
> im only kidding...
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tips and thanks for replying


----------

